# Take These Packages and Shove it! I Ain't Delivering Them Anymore..



## King Sofa (Dec 15, 2017)

A few nights ago was the final straw. Got the largest load of packages ever. They barely fit in the car and took over 5 hours to deliver.

Already not super happy with the package delivery for these reasons....

-"4 hour blocks" often take a minimum of 6 hours when you factor in getting to the distribution center, waiting in the huge line, the actual delivery, and dropping undeliverable packages back off at the distribution center. Never mind the hour I spend AFTER all of that driving home. $72/6= $12 bucks an hour before I even factor out gas, risk and wear and tear on my car.

-The GPS app is a joke. Bad in every way possible. No option to use Google Maps unless I enter each address manually. 

-The route time calculations, assuming they even use such a thing as they seem pretty random, do not take things like long driveways, locked gates with snobs that won't even answer their phones when they are home,multiple 3rd story apartment deliveries, traffic, long pickups at the distribution center, etc. etc. etc. into account.

-Getting blocks in the first place is the most ******ed part of the whole system. Seriously? The best Amazon could come up with was to force anyone who wants a decent block to spend endless hours hitting refresh on their phones?

-The staff at the distribution centers are CLUELESS. The problem will likely never be solved as the turnover rate for the staff has to be HUGE. 

-The wear rate on my car is unacceptable. Start, stop, start, stop, start, stop, start, stop. Open door close door, open door close door, open trunk, close trunk, open trunk, close trunk. Gravel roads, dirt roads, endless potholed driveways. Its cool if you already have a beater, but if you are using a newer Uber/ Lyft worthy car, it sucks. 

-You are constantly freaking people out. This one could actually get better, but right now about every other person answers the door with that tentative "did you miss the no soliciting sign?" look on their face or people in those gated communities, assuming any of the recipients bothered to provide the gate code, looking at you like "May I help you?" 

-Barking dogs. Its super annoying when 4/5 of the time the doorbell is met with the sound of 1-3 barking dogs. Even more annoying when the owner takes extra time to calm the thing(s) down before answering the door. More annoying still when they take the time to explain to the thing what is going on. Usually a little old lady move. "Its okay pookies. Its just the delivery guy" like the thing would ever be able to understand what is going on and fight back its animal instinct to bark at anything and everything. 

Houses with no addresses. Usually there will at least be a mail box to confirm the house number, but sometimes, not even that. If the owner does happen to answer the door they are often indigent about it like "why should MY house be numbered like a prison inmate.

I'm sure I missed a few drawbacks, but these should be enough to deter any remotely reasonable person from wanting to deliver for Amazon until they at least double what they are paying.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Waaaahhhh!


----------



## AmazonSlaveWorker (Dec 9, 2017)

Probably better to get a welfare check.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Someone get me some popcorn.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

That's just more blocks for me


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Why are you waiting for them to answer the door in the first place?


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

There is a decision for you to make is all.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sofakingjaded said:


> A few nights ago was the final straw. Got the largest load of packages ever. They barely fit in the car and took over 5 hours to deliver.


What was the package count and the number of stops?


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Sofakingjaded said:


> A few nights ago was the final straw. Got the largest load of packages ever. They barely fit in the car and took over 5 hours to deliver. --snip--


What are you on about? At my WH, the concierge briefs me on my route while we sip soy lattes and the bellhops carefully load the packages into my car in exactly the correct order: first in, last out. The drive to each stop is quite pleasant, there is rarely any traffic and every building is clearly marked with the customer waiting to meet me at the car and compliment me on my good looks; some even hand me a nice crisp $20 bill... Never had an app issue or been lost due to incorrect GPS. This job is so wonderful and perfect that I feel younger every day and my car actually has fewer miles on it than when I started. Hell, I'm even getting laid more since I started doing Flex!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Cool ! Lets all load up the truck and move to Beverly.... Ah, StepFord.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Why are you waiting for them to answer the door in the first place?


LMAO. IKR?

He does Village Idiot delivery tactics like that and is perplexed as to why it took SIX hours to do a 4 hour block.

SIX. [email protected] HOURS??!?

LMAO

Sofakingjaded would you like some super tantric cheddar cheese for all that whine?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I think the OP left out key details so probably trolling.


----------



## Kevrun (Dec 11, 2016)

Drop the package off and move on. No need to knock or ring the doorbell.

Look at all of the awesome flex diver's on here responding to your comments and giving you positive support. They are masters of this trade..... Just kidding. These dipshits think that they are special. 

Hey Moron's,
Not every location is the same. We all live in different states and some area's may be thriving and some may be a total cluster ****. Why feel the need to insult someone that is sharing their experience? It must have something to do with your own lack of knowledge on how to do this gig correctly.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> What was the package count and the number of stops?


^^
This. The most packages I ever had in a 4 hr block was 85. Completed it in about 3.5 hr. Lucked out with some 18 packages needing delivery to a Safeway Amazon locker in 1 drop. Another 2 dozen or so packages were delivered to gated/open apt complexes. All apt drops were in relatively safe neighborhoods, so I left them at the customer door (unless specified otherwise). About half a dozen with the site management if no common area/mail room existed.

The rest were all houses which were the fastest drops. I NEVER called the customer or CS when dropping these off. Just assessed the safety of the area while approaching and made a quick judgement call on NSL/UTA. If I thought it was safe to drop off, knocked door/rang bell, dropped the package, took the picture, and moved on to the next package drop off. All of that took me an average 2-3 mins per stop (unless I was dropping stuff off at the mgmt office or scanning them at a locker). Never a need to call CS because if any of my packages were NSL/BC/UTA, I'd be bringing them back to the WH anyways. So that would be a waste of time.

Also quit relying on the Amazon app to logically pick what addresses I should deliver to next. It's a lot faster (and common sense) to watch the streets and correlate those with the next dozen or so packages you need to deliver next. If I'm passing street X where I've got several stops and see the app will cause me to return to that area on the route, I deviate and deliver them. This is because the routing isn't designed by Amazon employees who work at the same WH---let alone LIVE in the same state --- as the delivery drivers. So none of them in my experience to date make any sense. LMAO


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Kevrun said:


> Drop the package off and move on. No need to knock or ring the doorbell.
> 
> Look at all of the awesome flex diver's on here responding to your comments and giving you positive support. They are masters of this trade..... Just kidding. These dipshits think that they are special.
> 
> ...


Not being insulting as much as cynical on my part. OP sounds like this experience wasn't the easy money/fast cash he thought it would be. Also doesn't sound like they're physically or mentally up to the task? Because being an Amazon Flex driver is a STRESSFUL gig. It's almost as stressful as LyfUber, except your pax aren't organic, can't directly rate you, and lack a pulse, credit card, or legs. And similar to LyfUber, Amazon DOES rate your performance.

They track and rank your delivery performance metrics on a weekly basis. With a fanatic zeal because they have OCD. So the more you contact CS, the more time inefficient you are on your route because you're NOT delivering packages. And the more this will lower your driver reliability assessment rating (I got this insight from several WH blue/black shirt managers btw). The more concessions you have in a certain time period--especially if you're a new flex driver--the more that lowers your score and increases your potential to be deactivated permanently. The more packages you return to your WH after a block, the more that also detracts from your performance rating. And yes, the more time you take going over a specified block time, that also impacts you negatively. Starting to get the picture here?

You also need to have PATIENCE, good customer service, and negotiation skills (by default of being a LyfUber driver). Soft skill sets which it doesn't appear the OP possess. Regardless, based on their post, it sounds like they need to just quit Flex and find something that suits them better. More work and income opportunity for the rest of us, who don't mind working hard and don't care to complain. Period.

btw: If you've never delivered in an overpopulated, high demand area with a city setting the likes of San Francisco/Bay Area or NYC, you have absolutely so [email protected] idea of what you're talking about. I've lived in E. Lansing MI and so familiar with the college town populations that MSU and Ann Arbor are like. Doing Flex to places like these and the ghost towns of Flint/Detroit are NOTHING like doing Flex in Silicon Valley, San Mateo or college areas around Stanford or the Oakland/Berkeley area. Doing Flex here is far harder. I've also worked as both a Flex driver and white van Amazon partner delivering to SF and surrounding Bay Area communities. The drop offs range from dense SF city setting to suburban/rural. I've worked at all 3-4 SF/Bay Area WHs and all of these are different in terms of size, layout, WH management competency (which decides how damned long it takes you to get in/out of the WH) and the types Amazon products delivered (Prime/logistics/Fresh etc). So I consider myself reasonably experienced and knowledgeable where Amazon's delivery logistics are concerned.

Try taking your advice and stop being so judgmental in the future.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

Kevrun said:


> Hey Moron's


Oh, the irony...


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

I've had a few blocks that should have been broken up, (mainly the designated route should be broken up into 2 areas due to area size of the route) but for the most part, IMHO, the # packages to blocks have been pretty reasonable.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Flexist said:


> Oh, the irony...


Lol. People in glass houses sink ships.


----------

